# Issues With Vastex 2000 Press! HELP!!



## bornscum (Sep 8, 2016)

I have had the vastex 2000 press for less then a year and I cannot for the life of me get these pallets leveled and equal.. 

The off contact for each one is differant and I swear I am doing it right

Any tricks to getting these pallets equal?

Also I print with 20x24 and 23x31 inch screens

I cannot push print on the 23x32 screens... After about 4 loads, the print is smudged on the edges. I have tried less off contact, more off contact, softer pressure, different durometers... nothing helps. 

Any help on these issues would be amazing! Thank you in advanced!


----------

